# Block number from texting me?



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

To make a long story short, I'm married with an ex constantly sending me text messages. I've tried blocking it through Verizon to no avail. Does anyone know of a way to do this? I know handscent has blacklist capabilities but I prefer stock messaging. Any other way? I'm on a Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> To make a long story short, I'm married with an ex constantly sending me text messages. I've tried blocking it through Verizon to no avail. Does anyone know of a way to do this? I know handscent has blacklist capabilities but I prefer stock messaging. Any other way? I'm on a Galaxy Nexus.


That's odd. I've blocked numbers on Verizon's website before, and it worked perfectly fine. If you did it in your account settings, maybe try it again and see if it sticks? If that doesn't work, there's always threatening to involve the authorities.

Sent from my iPhone 4S


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Swiftmazda said:


> That's odd. I've blocked numbers on Verizon's website before, and it worked perfectly fine. If you did it in your account settings, maybe try it again and see if it sticks? If that doesn't work, there's always threatening to involve the authorities.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S


Whenever I go on the website her number is on the list of blocked numbers, but she sent me a text yesterday. But now that I think of it, it was actually an MMS that she sent me. I wonder if it only blocks SMS...


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> Whenever I go on the website her number is on the list of blocked numbers, but she sent me a text yesterday. But now that I think of it, it was actually an MMS that she sent me. I wonder if it only blocks SMS...


You know, that's a good point. I don't see why it wouldn't block MMS, but I wouldn't put it past them to overlook something like that. I'll test it out later and see if it does the same for me.

Sent from my iPhone 4S


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Would the settings in Avast work?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

D3fault121 said:


> Would the settings in Avast work?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't know what that is.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

switch to google voice. You can block numbers, etc.

Your number would have to change, since vzw doesn't have gv integration as of yet.... but it sounds like that might be a good thing. ;-)


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> switch to google voice. You can block numbers, etc.
> 
> Your number would have to change, since vzw doesn't have gv integration as of yet.... but it sounds like that might be a good thing. ;-)


Yeah, but if I wanted to change my number, I would just do that and not worry with Voice. I've never used Voice because I never come close to going over my minutes. Is it worth the switch otherwise?

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.avast.android.mobilesecurity&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5hdmFzdC5hbmRyb2lkLm1vYmlsZXNlY3VyaXR5Il0.

There is the market link for you. It does have to option to block SMS and Calls. You just need to set up a group and add people to it. Tons of options along with being anti virus and anti theft if you want.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

D3fault121 said:


> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.avast.android.mobilesecurity&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5hdmFzdC5hbmRyb2lkLm1vYmlsZXNlY3VyaXR5Il0.
> 
> There is the market link for you. It does have to option to block SMS and Calls. You just need to set up a group and add people to it. Tons of options along with being anti virus and anti theft if you want.


Thanks, it's much appreciated.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## Scottysize (Mar 4, 2012)

Wifey and I use the app Zoner for this. It works great.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> Yeah, but if I wanted to change my number, I would just do that and not worry with Voice. I've never used Voice because I never come close to going over my minutes. Is it worth the switch otherwise?
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


I ported my number to GV about 6 months ago and haven't looked back. I can change phones at will, sms/talk from my PC, and the voicemail dictation is nice (if not always accurate). I am missing MMS because my wife and I like to send pics back and forth (not THOSE kinds of pics, perv...). I'm hoping that will come very soon in an update. I hate emailing stuff that I could normally just MMS to her.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

ScottyBrown said:


> I ported my number to GV about 6 months ago and haven't looked back. I can change phones at will, sms/talk from my PC, and the voicemail dictation is nice (if not always accurate). I am missing MMS because my wife and I like to send pics back and forth (not THOSE kinds of pics, perv...). I'm hoping that will come very soon in an update. I hate emailing stuff that I could normally just MMS to her.


Same here... except I've been using it since the day the beta came out


----------

